# Finding Others



## pops6927 (Jun 27, 2010)

How do you search for others when you can't really remember their handle?  Is there a member's list?  If I want to send a PM to someone how would I find out their correct username and/or where is it listed?


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 27, 2010)

if you know something in their name, say a couple of letters try typing that in the search bar at the top, then click on the users tab and you will have to search through the users to find them.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 27, 2010)

OK...I see the search bar... and the search tab .....but where is the  users tab?...


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 27, 2010)

enter your search request then hit search, then look above the results and it will give you several categories from which to choose, one of which is users.


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 27, 2010)

..........OK...got it ...Thanks Duck Killer 1 ..


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 27, 2010)

no prob!


----------

